
White House wants to turn space station into commercially run venture - stablemap
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/02/11/the-trump-administration-wants-to-turn-the-international-space-station-into-a-commercially-run-venture/
======
indescions_2018
From its inception, ISS payloads for for-profit microgravity manufacturing
have been considered as a driver for human spaceflight funding.

A bit of Spacehab history with a classic retro illustration ;)

[http://www.astronautix.com/s/spacehab.html](http://www.astronautix.com/s/spacehab.html)

One potential application moving forward are the very large, low defect
protein crystals grown in the APCF

Advanced Protein Crystallization Facility - Protein Crystallization in
Microgravity

[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experime...](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/249.html)

